# Tags Filled



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

How many peple filled there tags this weekend.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Filled a buck and a doe in 2L. Buck i took around 1:30 on Friday, it was a 5x4 with 18in spread. Doe was average sized and was taken saturday around 5pm. Now i have a whole week off still and nothing to do, so i ordered a 2E doe tag and am gonna look around for a big one.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I filled my antlered tag, 5x5, friday and got my antlerless tag filled sunday. Planing on heading out next friday or saterday to try and get my fathers tag filled and then we are done.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Got my first buck on Friday at around 2:00 on the Upper Souris Wildlife Refuge. It was a spike, but had a huge body. It was the same weight as my dads Nice 8 pointer he shot at about 1:30 on Friday. the funny thing is it took us about 4 hours to get them back to the pickup. My shoulders are still sore. Definetley getting a game cart for next year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I filled my 2 doe tags in 2K2. Got one large doe and 1 medium. The large one was fun because I ended up stalking it for close to an hour before shooting her.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Got my buck a nice little 5x5. Now i can hunt all the phesants i have been seeing!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Shot a 5X6 with 19" spread Saturday and got my antlerless filled Sunday. The buck was a fatty. Did not enjoy the drag...but no pain no gain. :beer:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea i had a couple 2F2 doe tags got turned down for a buck but O'well.I shot one on opening day .Now i got 1 tag left and im not shooting it for awhile i hunt in the Arrowood Refuge.Its unreal in there with all the deer running around its like im in heaven .I see all the left over tags in my unit are gone otherwise i would get another one.Was out tonight just sitting in the refuge and seen over 20 deer in 1 hr just sitting on a hill by the corn watching them pass by.Got a couple bucks yet to fill in my hunting party but hopefully well see some monsters thanksgiving day weekend.
anyone from outa town hunt in 2F2 just wondering if youve got anything nice.
Good Luck and happy Hunting
BigHunter


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

our group has 12 buck tags, (many doe tags to go along). one youth tag was filled. a respectable 4X4 especially for a youngster. quite a few bucks passed up including a "big" unihorn. if he woulda had the other horn he woulda been on the wall! its not like the horn was shot off but looked like he was injured and it was just a mass of horn growing downward. all of us like to hunt the late season and w/ me going home this wednesday or thursday for the rest of the season i would be somewhat depressed not to have my tag still (unless he was a 140 minimum). it gets to be a long first weekend of walking cattails when everyone is holding out but most of us would rather not shoot a buck than shoot a little one. it's sad to know the nice ones we pass up have a good chance of getting shot by other parties but i feel we did our part in qdm aspect. you just gotta hope the patience pays off!! good luck to everyone the rest of the year!


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

shoot a nice 4 x 5 this last weekend really nice on his g2 on the left side he had a fork and had acorns on the end of the points .


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

bandman said:


> our group has 12 buck tags, (many doe tags to go along). one youth tag was filled. a respectable 4X4 especially for a youngster. quite a few bucks passed up including a "big" unihorn. if he woulda had the other horn he woulda been on the wall! its not like the horn was shot off but looked like he was injured and it was just a mass of horn growing downward. all of us like to hunt the late season and w/ me going home this wednesday or thursday for the rest of the season i would be somewhat depressed not to have my tag still (unless he was a 140 minimum). it gets to be a long first weekend of walking cattails when everyone is holding out but most of us would rather not shoot a buck than shoot a little one. it's sad to know the nice ones we pass up have a good chance of getting shot by other parties but i feel we did our part in qdm aspect. you just gotta hope the patience pays off!! good luck to everyone the rest of the year!


Too bad there aren't more hunters like you. I feel the same about passing up the smaller bucks. Why not shoot a doe if you are just going to shoot a little basket rack buck. Let them grow up, it will be way more rewarding!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Three bucks and seven does for another great opening weekend. I think it really helped to have the corn down this year and the later opener as the bucks were really running with the does. We also took a break on Sat. afternoon and shot a limit of pheasants. Included in the three bucks a 6X7 that will heading down to Ten. after he is mounted!!!!


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I totally agree with you stearns24.I see alot of people that come from other states and big cities,that come out and hunt in 2F2 which doesnt bother me a bit but when you see a nice basket rack 4x4 on top of a few outa state vehicles it kinda bugs me Knowing that next year that woulda been a nice deer.I think that if you have a buck tag you should either shoot a monster or shoot a 1 horn or yes even doe .Let the little guys grow up and become monsters. 
BigHunter


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with you guys 100 percent to an extent. I am all for buck management but you have to realize that not everyone is going to be able to shoot a "monster" buck season after season. If you shoot a big one every year, its not as special when you do come across the big one- just another deer.

FYI--i will not shoot a young deer myself- I try to give them a chance to grow. I guess my point i am trying to get across is that there arent 50000 monster bucks out there to fill all our antlered tags/ Just my .02


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Lindberg9 said:


> I agree with you guys 100 percent to an extent. I am all for buck management but you have to realize that not everyone is going to be able to shoot a "monster" buck season after season. If you shoot a big one every year, its not as special when you do come across the big one- just another deer.
> 
> FYI--i will not shoot a young deer myself- I try to give them a chance to grow. I guess my point i am trying to get across is that there arent 50000 monster bucks out there to fill all our antlered tags/ Just my .02


That was not our point, our point was that if you are going to shoot a tiny buck just shoot a doe(or 2) instead. If a 120-130 Class 5x5 is a trophy to you, then harvest it. Just dont go shooting a spike, basket rack, etc just to say you shot a buck.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Lindberg9 said:


> I agree with you guys 100 percent to an extent. I am all for buck management but you have to realize that not everyone is going to be able to shoot a "monster" buck season after season. If you shoot a big one every year, its not as special when you do come across the big one- just another deer.
> 
> FYI--i will not shoot a young deer myself- I try to give them a chance to grow. I guess my point i am trying to get across is that there arent 50000 monster bucks out there to fill all our antlered tags/ Just my .02


there is never going to be 50000 monster bucks in any state (and we wouldnt be near the top of the list) and yes i know you were exaggerating but we could get that "monster" rate up by not shooting the little ones or even half a$$ nice ones every year. i get aggravated to see the baskets, spikes, 3X3's, little 4X4's taken every year but there is nothing i or anyone can do about it. they paid their $20 dollars and drew a buck tag, its their choice. i also know that spikes and basket racks might never amount to much and "sometimes" its better to get them outta the herd on the other hand. i'm just saying if youre not very serious about the size of the antlers, and i know thats not what its all about, there are plenty of does to be shot. i myself am out there to shoot the big ones talked about on great sites like this one, not for the meat. i can go buy a cow and save myself tons of money for better eatin'. just tonight i had a 140 run 5 yards in front of me but it came out of some guys yard and right into a pasture. 100 yards broadside starin at me! didnt get all too excited but nice deer to say the least. i have 11 days to hunt yet so i am pretty glad i didnt have to make the decision whether or not to take him down. 5 minutes later, had a 120 something staring at me at 200 yards, (not on posted land). after that passed up one right at the 130 mark, very tall but narrow. these three bucks just stood there and i didnt even grab for my gun once. i know the size of deer i'm looking for and any hesitation whatsoever tells me he must not be the one, this early in the season anyway. i know next year 2 of them three bucks will be wall worthy so that makes me feel pretty good at season's end. well i need to get to bed because hopefully the big boy i didnt mention will be down come sunrise. and yes i will sitting there waiting for him freezin my arse off!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, we are argueing the same points here :lol: I agree totally that those spikes or basket racks dont need to be shot-I guess everybody out there has their own vision of a trophy deer. You wouldnt believe the buck i passes up tonight with the bow-he'll be big next year


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

i still have a doe tag and a gratis to fill. i am chasing a buck on my land that will score 150 easily. 8)


----------

